# Valencia Car Hire



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for an honest car rental company from Valencia airport for a few days in June, I used Lara cars in Alicante who were really easy to use with no card payments but not in Valencia. You read so many bad reports about car hire so can anyone recommend anyone :] Thank you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Avis.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Try https://www.autoeurope.co.uk/
or https://www.holidayautos.com/#/searchcars


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Do not use dickmans! The clue is in the name..

You need to be savvy here with car hire if you want to use the cheaper companies as they can try and sting you when you return the car if it's not clean.

Always ensure the fuel is Full to Full and when collecting, video the whole car inside and out with your phone. Do the same when you return the car.

doyouspain.com had the cheapest car hire I found and "Click Rent" were okay as a company but do the above if you use them. 

If you don't mind paying more then europcar is good and straight forward without the shadyness.

You can also purchase the full insurance package from a third party on the internet for around £20-£30 which will also save you a lot of money than getting it directly from the company when you collect. A quick Google search will show you some comparison sights. Make sure you have a credit card when collecting the car (most places do not accept debit cards) as they will want to block approx £1200 if you don't take out their insurance. This will be refunded a few days after returning the car usually. Halifax Clarity is the best credit card for using overseas. If you have an accident they will take the money / excess from the money they have blocked which you will then claim back from the insurance you purchased.

Hope all this helps.. You can never be too careful


----------

